# Solved: Malwarebytes gives: MBAM_ERROR_EXPANDING_VARIABLES (0,9)



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

For about a week now, Malwarebytes has been giving me numerous error messages. Malwarebytes, as many of you know, has the option to automatically check for updates daily; so when I set this on MBAM, I checked Task Scheduler to see if it was in there, it was, and so I changed it to check every hour. So at the end of every hour, it would check for new definitions. Last Friday, when it had completed checking and usually gives me a corresponding message, I got this: 








Which confused me, so I clicked OK, and I got this: 








Which still gave me no idea of the problem, so I clicked OK, then ran MBAM. Which gave me this: 








Which alerted me, seeing as it seems the core driver behind MBAM is dead. Does anybody know of the cause or this problem? Or any solutions. The MBAM protection module is now not running and I can't open the GIU. I have tried uninstalling with YourUninstaller!PRO which removed 20 remaining registry entries after the uninstall, then I tried mbam_clean which also brought no avail. Anybdy have any ideas?

Thanks, chazshep.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

vundo does this to stop malwarebytes from removing it, fix was ( dont no if will work) is to right clcik the icon for malwarebytes rename to freddy flintstone and try that
download installer save to say d drive rename to above and try that
either way u may have a bug so report it if you want to


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Renaming it to "freddy flintstone" as much as it confused me, it made me laugh, the shortcut deleted itself. Tried reinstalling again, no avail. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

as i say vundo does this to block the .exe, freddie flintstone as aexample just call it bob and try
http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=29028

like i say if you suspect a bug please click report or i will be in bother again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into the *C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* folder and rename the *mbam.exe* file to *puppy.exe*

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Neither of those things worked  But I have reinstalled Windows 7 over 4 times (different issues) and I still get the same problem. Does anyone know whether this is a bug with Malwarebytes?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.46* works fine in Windows XP, Vista, and 7.

I installed and ran it in a Windows 7 computer that I worked on earlier today.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

If you've had to reinstall Windows 7 a total of 4 times, you're doing something wrong with that computer.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

The reinstalls were a part of a separate problem, me messing with OS a little too much. I think that would be irrelevant, I was just using it to suggest entire incompatibility with my Windows copy. Also, what about the x64 versions of those OS's?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the link to the MBAM forums that you can browse through and hopefully find an answer to your problem.

I've installed and run MBAM in only one Windows 7(64-bit) computer so far, and it worked fine.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you flavallee, I shall do some searching.


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Well after doing some searching, I finally found a solution. When customizing Windows 7, I removed some of the unused shortcuts in the Start Menu, including the Startup folder (blame my OCD) which caused MBAM to error. So I recreated it, ran MBAM, it came up fine. Although I had to uninstall it, use mbam-clean.exe to remove the remnance, then reinstall because the tray icon wouldn't appear. Thanks all for the suggestions, thanks again flavallee for the solution. I would rep you if I could.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Glad to hear you got it working. :up:


----------

